# Question - adding more screensavers



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

I successfully did the hack and installed my own screensavers. My question is, if I wanted to add additional photos into that folder a day or two later, would I have to do the hack all over again or can I simply add more photos into the folder?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I just added more photos in the folder.  I also restarted the kindle on the settings page, don't know if that was necessary or not but it worked.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

All you need to do is add/delete photos to the screen_saver folder and reset the Kindle (home>menu>settings>menu>Reset)

You need to do the reset for the changes to show up on the Kindle.


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well at least you don't have to go in and redo everything!


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> All you need to do is add/delete photos to the screen_saver folder and reset the Kindle (home>menu>settings>menu>Reset)
> 
> You need to do the reset for the changes to show up on the Kindle.


Thanks for the quick guide!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm looking for a definitive answer to this question:

If I do the hack and install my own screen savers on the K2, can I still have the original screensavers?  I don't hate them but would like to add some of my own.


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

What I did was to copy the original screensavers to a folder on my desktop and copied the ones I wanted to keep on to the Kindle.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Surfmom66 said:


> What I did was to copy the original screensavers to a folder on my desktop and copied the ones I wanted to keep on to the Kindle.


Thank you, surfmom


----------

